# White Pigeon found by front door



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi! So last Monday we found a white pigeon (dove?) sitting by our front door. He just shuffled around when we came in. Decided to offer him some food and water. We put out a bowl of water and some seeds. Later we checked and saw that he has eaten well. I thought that was it and maybe it was a hungry bird and will go away.
But it came back the next day! It does not have a tag on him. He does seem fairly okay with hanging around us. So we refilled the food and water everyday. This went on for 5 days. Finally on Saturday we decided to see if he wants to come inside. I left the door open and he promptly strolled in and took a walking tour of our house seeking grits and all.
We put some paper on a corner and set his food and water there, hoping he will hangout there. He tried to follow us to the first floor later by climbing stairs! 
He went back down and spent the night there.

Next day we decided to open the door to see if he wants to go out or hang with us inside. He went out and went for a flight. We thought we will let him in again if he wants to. Next day he refused to come inside the house. He is still eating the food and water we leave outside.
Last night I found him sitting on a slanted ceiling couple of doors down. I am afraid of his safety outside. Also, there's a storm heading to the east coast this week! 

Any suggestions on what we can do to help him more??


----------



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

Links to pics (seems there is some problem with image upload right now)- http://imgur.com/a/vq3NB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy lost bird. It definitely sounds like he/she has a home.

]That is probably a domestic bird, and used to getting fed and housed, even though he has no bands. PLEASE do bring the bird inside and find a cage or carrier to keep him in for his own safety. You can allow the bird to fly within the confines of a safe bird proofed room. 

Being white and being alone makes the poor bird a sitting duck for a predator attack outside.*


----------



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Skyeking! How do I exactly get this bird inside? pigeon traps?


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

MicheleK said:


> Where are you located?


Central Maryland


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

He is a beautiful bird and from someone's loft. 
He should be brought in as he isn't at all safe outside. 
To trap him you can keep the feed and water inside the cage at the same place where you keep it usually. When he goes inside the cage to eat you can close the cage door.
Or if you can find his roosting spot at night, you can go to him slowly and throw a towel or blanket over him and catch him. During dark they aren't able to see much. He will be easily trapped that way.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can trap the bird using an upside down laundry basket, using a stick with string attached to prop the basket up. Feed the bird ONLY under trap, leave no food elsewhere. Then pull the string out from under the stick to trap bird.*


----------



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I will see if I can trap him


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

I live in Md. as well. Please let me know once you trap the pigeon. Since the pigeon has no band, I can give it a good home, or find it a good home near you. Are you in balt?


----------



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

MicheleK said:


> I live in Md. as well. Please let me know once you trap the pigeon. Since the pigeon has no band, I can give it a good home, or find it a good home near you. Are you in balt?


Yes I live in the city! It is very nice of you to offer that 
Do you have a pigeon rescue? Or do you intend to keep him as your pet?

BTW, we finally got him inside the home without using any traps! It was cold and rainy outside and he came in himself. He seems a little on the edge around us, but I don't intend to let him out in this dreadful weather.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thats so good of you.....take care of him until, michelek would come to pick him up or find his owner.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, to both  I rescue pigeons & have them. If you can't find someone in balt. to take the pigeon, then PM me. I will find someone to take it near balt. to take it, or take it for myself.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks MicheleK for your help. Do update us on how it goes.


----------



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

MicheleK said:


> Yes, to both  I rescue pigeons & have them. If you can't find someone in balt. to take the pigeon, then PM me. I will find someone to take it near balt. to take it, or take it for myself.


That's great! Thank you!
I will get in touch with you soon


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just wanted you to know that I met with Burp & picked up the homer pigeon. I have him/or her on 4 in 1 now. After that, it will be on a probiotic for a few days, then released into one of our coops. Thanks Burp for meeting me!!!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update MicheleK and thanks a lot for helping this needy bird and taking the time to meet BuRP. 
Hope he/she does well with your other birds. 
All the very best for this new buddy. Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the bird!


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks michelek....keep up the good work...


----------



## BuRP (Sep 30, 2015)

MicheleK said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted you to know that I met with Burp & picked up the homer pigeon. I have him/or her on 4 in 1 now. After that, it will be on a probiotic for a few days, then released into one of our coops. Thanks Burp for meeting me!!!


After meeting you, I'm confident the bird is in good hands 
Thanks for taking him in! It was great meeting you


----------

